# Online canvas prints?



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just wanted to see if anyone had any recommendations on what online company to use for the best quality canvas prints? Thanks for the help.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

My wife always uses shutter fly and I have used adorama. The secret is to make sure and send them a good quality photo file that is not compressed or resized. If it is compressed or not good pixel count to start with, it will look terrible when they enlarge it on canvas. Most of the better sites will tell you if its not good enough quality file but just be aware.

Good Luck


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

My web site printer is Mpix. Easy to use. go to the web site and you can price the cost. Ive had several done by them and I have had no complaints.

http://www.mpix.com/


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Also EL color labs...


----------

